# chat issues



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 15, 2010)

Sooo does anyone know whats up with the chat room???

I tried to get in and it keeps telling me I am using an incorrect username and/or pasword.

I tried re-registering and it says the same thing......does anyone even use it anymore?

signed,

chat deprived SOB


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 15, 2010)

Mark it crashed a couple weeks ago and we all had to re register. Remember click on "Register" and wait for the popup box then fill in the info after that you shouldn't have any problems getting in I just checked to make sure its working


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 15, 2010)

What Jerry said for I'm usually in chat after re-registering again. So come3 and chat again Mark from Mark


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a corrupt database so I have to reinstall. I am pretty sure the issue is resolved and we shouldn't have this happen again. But dont quote me on it.


----------

